
Apple to Invest in Facebook? Facebook says “No”. - ssclafani
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2010/10/25/apple-to-invest-in-facebook-facebook-says-no/
======
fungi
Jobs unlikely to overstretch Apple cash ~>
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/af7178e4-df89-11df-
bed9-00144feabd...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/af7178e4-df89-11df-
bed9-00144feabdc0.html)

"Apple chief executive Steve Jobs’s declaration last week that the technology
company wants to hold on to its $51bn in cash and securities because it sees
“strategic opportunities” ahead, has provoked speculation about what it might
acquire.

------
michaelchisari
Apple has always been very conservative and exceedingly smart when it comes to
buyouts, and a takeover of Facebook seems unlikely, to say the least.
Purchasing a company with a current P/E ratio of 500 to 1000, in an industry
Apple has little experience with, seems like it would be very
uncharacteristic.

I could be wrong, but I think this is a good example of a baseless rumor that
won't go away.

------
MichaelApproved
I wonder how much the microsoft investment has to do with them refusing apple
money, if any at all.

